# brushless idiot



## JAMZLS1 (Aug 2, 2010)

I feel like I am beating a dead horse with this post. So my apologies in advance  . I have been in R/C for 25 years. I have done nitro, electric , 1/10th scale, 1/4 scale, etc..... 
I have a pair of cheap XTM xcellerators that I run with my 6 year old son( A new R/C enthusiast in the making  . I have switched to lipo and just smoked my 19t dragon  I have a mamba max esc and am making the jump to brushless... The car is a basher. I have a 1/4 scale for my on road oval needs, I want pure offroad/onroad havoc! insane speed , and wheelies on demand..make me buy tires!! I'm looking at a 5700 castle motor, but see alot of trinity and other makes that are listed in turns..what is the KV rating of those motors? please help. How do I tell a 5700 from a 7.5 turn, etc...? 
Thanks ,
Jamie


----------



## JAMZLS1 (Aug 2, 2010)

My current battery is a lipo 2c 7.4v 6000mAh ...if that helps.


----------



## bashslash (Dec 19, 2009)

im running the castle 5700 and love it but in my basher truck i run the traxxas vxl system in it and it works awsome lots of power and speed wheelies on demand also!!! Traxxas has a good warranty also i had my system fixed once from them and it only cost 25 dollars lots of fun for bashing and some of my friends use then in racing also so its pretty good all around and its water resitant which means more fun.


----------



## KnR-Racing99 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Heres motor specs from Novak!!!

http://www.teamnovak.com/products/brushless/motor_spec_chart.htm*

It's not exact but will give you an idea of the comparison.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I run the Castle 5700, Traxxas VXL, Novak 13.5, and a Tekin 13.5. All in different types of cars and trucks. All work well. The 5700 and VXL are very fast, powerful, and are sensorless. Some like sensorless more for bashing and sensored more for racing; but I have run them both ways and am satisficed with them. Since you want insane speed and bashing, I would go with the 5700 or VXL. Both companies stand behind their products.


----------



## TekinTeamMgr (Sep 8, 2008)

For what you're doing a Mid KV sensorless would be fine. Something like 6200 ish. Sensorless generall is less expensive.


----------



## markd5469 (Aug 24, 2008)

The 5700 kva motor is about the same as a 7.5T novak or other name brand.

For insane speed runs, go Castle. Just look at their web-site. They are made for crazy speed. 
For organized racing, go with Novak or Tekin, or other brands that stick to the "turns" ratings. 

Those ratings are supposed to give you an idea of what turn brushed motor it will feel like, although I don't think they mean much, but they do set some standards for the industry.

Once you get used brushless, you'll never go back go brushed.


----------



## JAMZLS1 (Aug 2, 2010)

I decided on a 7.5 t nemesis from team epic. I haven't recieved it yet, but will post back when I get the gearing figured out and have the car set up . Thanks for the help all.


----------

